
JuliaAcademy Launches - sndean
https://academy.juliabox.com/
======
tigerlily
When I opened this page on Firefox, I got this message:

Improve your Experience You seem to have an incompatible browser or browser
version. For improved experience we suggest that you upgrade or install Chrome

~~~
sndean
Wow, I get that too. If I had noticed that before I would've submitted a
different link.

~~~
ViralBShah
We're working on fixing it on the highest priority. We were not yet expecting
to be on HN!

